# Blockbuster to Test Subscriptions



## Charles Oliva (Apr 22, 2002)

http://entertainment.yahoo.com/entnews/ap/20020425/101977254000.html

PPV movie selection with Premium Channel Price, and not having to wait 4-7 days for the mail. Sign Me Up!


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Blockbuster doesn't carry OAR movies when cropped versions are available. Therefore I don't rent from them (or any other rental chain). I only buy movies 'cuz then I can get the whole movie


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I think it's a great idea but Blockbuster will probably lack the one thing that makes Netflix better. A rental queue. When you put something on the queue, you can forget about it until it reaches your mailbox. With Blockbuster, you are victim to whatever is in the store at the time you show up. 

The other thing that might happen is that the selection of movies will dip because people will keep them longer. Netflix has that same problem.


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

Why doesn't Blockbuster just hand you a prepaid mailer to return your movie? That's sort of the best of Blockbuster (go to the store and pick out the movie) combined with the best of Netflicks (don't have to worry about slugging back to the video store with returns).


----------

